# Splint application in the ER



## DC5 (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm learning the ropes of ER coding so I apologize if this sounds like a dumb question. 
From what I've read in the CPT book, under application of casts and strapping, it states that if casting is provided as an initial service in which no other procedure or treatment is performed by "an individual rendering the initial care only" use the casting/strapping code in additon to an e/m code as appropriate. 
So if a patient comes in with a radius fracture and the nurse applies a long arm OCL splint, as the ER physician ordered - can the facility charge for the splint application or is that included in the facility code?  
Thanks for all your help, this is stressing me out.


----------



## Goosie (Mar 23, 2019)

*"Incident to"*

"Incident to" does not apply in the Emergency Department.  ED providers cannot bill for procedures or services provided by others.


----------



## DC5 (Mar 26, 2019)

For the facility, can the e/m code and splint application be billed? Or, is the splint application included in the facility e/m?


----------

